# anyone build any 71-76 caprice/impalas



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

the last model i seen was a 76 glass house a wile back,haven't seen many since,

does anyone have any pics of any 71-76 impalas or caprices?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

In or out of their boxes....? :biggrin:


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 25 2005, 09:45 PM~3694564
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

a few from my fotki albums, not mine


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I love glasshouses! :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2005, 08:18 AM~3696076
> *I love glasshouses! :thumbsup:
> *



when you gonna build one :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 26 2005, 01:53 PM~3695793
> *a few from my fotki albums, not mine
> 
> 
> ...


clean models keep the pics commin.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 26 2005, 04:45 AM~3694564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammm i bet those were pricey.

nice collection.

anyone know if they still make a glasshouse model kit?
i think amt had one a few years back. anyone know?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raiderz2001_@Aug 26 2005, 10:11 AM~3696659
> *when you gonna build one :biggrin:
> *



When I can fit 48 hours within 24... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2005, 05:13 PM~3696675
> *clean models keep the pics commin.
> *


 damn nice...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 26 2005, 10:15 AM~3696691
> *dammm i bet those were pricey.
> 
> nice collection.
> ...


I paid decent money. AMT did rerelease the 76 like in 99 or 2000, so you know the molds are still around. I would imagine they will release it every few years.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

HOW MUCH AND WHERE CAN I FIND A 72 IMPALA :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 26 2005, 11:23 PM~3701623
> *HOW MUCH AND WHERE CAN I FIND A 72 IMPALA :dunno:
> *


ebay


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this topics fresh.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres mine 
















not very good pics sorry


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 08:42 PM~9473810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE BADASS COLOR DADE LOOKS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2007, 08:48 PM~9479813
> *I LIKE THIS ONE BADASS COLOR DADE LOOKS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *


thanks homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im going to do another one real soon


----------



## detail (May 23, 2007)

I was just flipping through and saw this.... I did this model a few years ago... Don't know how it got posted on here. I took it to a model show here in Van BC. Weird that it ended up on here and it wasn't posted by me or by someone I know. Where did you find it big poppa?? I think I remeber some magazine taking pics, never heard anything else though. I do however have pics of another glass house I did, that I will post up here soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 17 2007, 10:42 PM~9473810
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks like mine.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

keep postin them love it!

i have my model for a year now and dint do nothing exept making a hollywood top and shave the trim, but then again i did bought a real one in the meanwhile :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

one i did but sold it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 11:02 AM~9483824
> *one i did but sold it
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's mine


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i have a 70 and 76 wip amd i have a few older 
impalas


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-HERES A COUPLE OF MINE...
















































THIS ONE IS ON THE CHOPPING BLOCK AS RIGHT NOW CAUSE A HATE HOW THE FUKIN WHITEWALL SHRINKED UP ON THE SUPREMES SO PUTTIN ON SOME WIRES.
























AND THIS ONE IS AN OLDIE BUT A GOODIE, BUILT IT LIKE5-6 YRS AGO...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work so far,im still keepin an eye out for a glasshouse


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is a '76 caprice build by lowridermodels
Bought it on one of its sales, I only did 3 things to it, re-opened the hood,
repainted the engine, and chromed the undercarriage.........


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's mines...


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here another one...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 20 2007, 05:25 PM~9494567
> *Here's mines...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

click on "my builds", not too custom, but it was my first build in years.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Here the only glass house i got built !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

/







/i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee165/modelsbyroni/014-1.jpg[/IMG]built in 2000


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 19 2007, 05:50 AM~9482969
> *:0 looks like mine.
> *


YES IT DOES  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here's mine, not as nice as most on here but what the hell!
















































:biggrin: the hood recently warpde but the rest is as is in the pics.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

DUDE.............. DAVE, THATS AN AWESOME 75 CAPRICE, I WISH I COULD GET A 75 CAPRICE KIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 10:15 PM~9496727
> *Here  the  only  glass  house    i got  built !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Dec 27 2007, 05:18 PM~9543666
> *DUDE.............. DAVE, THATS AN AWESOME 75 CAPRICE, I WISH I COULD GET A 75 CAPRICE KIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a mint original issue kit for sale


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 25 2005, 06:45 PM~3692149
> *the last model i seen was a 76 glass house a wile back,haven't seen many since,
> 
> does anyone have any pics of any 71-76 impalas or caprices?
> *


The '76 is the only available kit you'll find in common 'off & on' production, but prepare to spend a few arms & legs for '71-'72 Impala & '73-'75 Caprice kits at a swap meet or on ebay; however, there are resin bodies available require donor kits. For example: AMT '70 Impala for the '71-'72 resin (possibly '73 too) and AMT '76 Caprice for the '73-'75 resins if you can find them.


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's one of mine, a 74 Caprice.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

heres my caprices still need a 72


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrod_@Dec 27 2007, 12:54 PM~9543984
> *The '76 is the only available kit you'll find in common 'off & on' production, but prepare to spend a few arms & legs for '71-'72 Impala & '73-'75 Caprice kits at a swap meet or on ebay; however, there are resin bodies available require donor kits. For example: AMT '70 Impala for the '71-'72 resin (possibly '73 too) and AMT '76 Caprice for the '73-'75 resins if you can find them.
> *


the 65 impala chassis is the ideal donor.... it will fit all from 65-76 resin, promo, or original kit and has the inner fenderwells attached to the chassis.... 70 impala fits too 

this old topic was totally worth the bump


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:21 PM~9546597
> *the 65 impala chassis is the ideal donor.... it will fit all from 65-76 resin, promo, or original kit and has the inner fenderwells attached to the chassis.... 70 impala fits too
> 
> this old topic was totally worth the bump
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i have a bunch i need to get busy on..... 70-76


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 09:05 PM~9547326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :around:  :around:  :around: 

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you should make some molds of the 71 -73 man i ll buy a 72 i know others will also


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Dec 29 2007, 12:20 PM~9558646
> *you should make  some molds of the 71 -73 man i ll buy a 72  i know others will also
> *



I HAVE A '72 RESIN IMPALA FOR SALE, INCLUDES INTERIOR TUB, DASH, FRONT AND REAR NON CHROME BUMPERS.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me price shipped to 83686 with good packing have had bad shiping problems thanks


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Dec 27 2007, 10:00 PM~9546375
> *Here's one of mine, a 74 Caprice.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 27 2007, 11:16 PM~9546546
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 29 2007, 06:05 PM~9559569
> *I HAVE A '72 RESIN IMPALA FOR SALE, INCLUDES INTERIOR TUB, DASH, FRONT AND REAR NON CHROME BUMPERS.
> *


do you have another 1


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can find a 1971-1973 impala/caprice model kit?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73impala_@May 26 2008, 05:44 AM~10738046
> *Does anyone know where i can find a 1971-1973 impala/caprice model kit?
> *


ebay or model show....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 Very nice '75 rollin


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

Is anyone out there that has a model kit for 71', 72', 73', or 74' chevy caprice or impala, that you might want to sell? Please get back asap. Thanks.


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Donk rules ! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

this is 2 71,impala and 2 76,caprice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

PM sent.......backoff Rollin' :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 25 2008, 03:44 PM~11436403
> *PM sent.......backoff Rollin' :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u already know


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my caprice..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11436403
> *PM sent.......backoff Rollin' :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whats the deal with all the 76 caprice hoods? why is it everyone ever painted, never stays straight? the passenger corner seems to lift on everyone i have and have seen! :dunno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 14 2008, 02:27 PM~11599706
> *whats the deal with all the 76 caprice hoods? why is it everyone ever painted, never stays straight?  the passenger corner seems to lift on everyone i have and have seen!  :dunno:
> *



my damn resin 72 did the same thing!! the hoods are too thick at the top. there kinda flat, rather than having the proper Bend/lip in them


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I WAS AT LONG BEACH SWAPMEET TODAY SOME LADY WAS SELLING SOME OLD MODELS THAT HER SON HAD BUILT SHE WAS REAL COOL CAUSE I PICKED UP ALL THE MODELS UP FROM HER FOR CHEAP CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 14 2008, 10:27 AM~11599706
> *whats the deal with all the 76 caprice hoods? why is it everyone ever painted, never stays straight?  the passenger corner seems to lift on everyone i have and have seen!  :dunno:
> *


its the prep work..... the 76 hood fits snug without paint.... add paint and it won't fit in nicely.... i shave the sides on mine...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

BUCKET SEATS CENTER CONSOLE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL IT EVEN HAS A BAR IN THE BACK INSTEAD OF BACK SEATS THE CAR IS ALL MURALED OUT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

YOU CAN SEE THE BOTTLES IN THE BACK


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERES ANOTHER ONE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice homie!!! how many did u end up getting? what years?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think i remember the yellow/green one from LRB back in the day :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

resins, promos, or originals?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THERE DEALER PROMOS THEY HAVE SCREWS IN THE BOTTOM SOME OF THEM I BOUGHT ALL 10 MODELS SHE HAD 3 75s 4 76s 1 77 MONTE 1 71 MONTE AND 1 64


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERES ANOTHER 75 THESE WERE BUILT BACK IN THE 90s


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11599833
> *THERE DEALER PROMOS THEY HAVE SCREWS IN THE BOTTOM SOME OF THEM I BOUGHT ALL 10 MODELS SHE HAD 3 75s 4 76s 1 77 MONTE 1 70 MONTE AND 1 64
> *




DAMN THATS A HELL OF A LOT!

:0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 02:51 PM~11599873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats ugly.....j/k ill send u the address to box it up for   

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick find homie


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SERIOUSLY FOR $25 DOLLARS YOU CANT GO WRONG


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 03:03 PM~11599937
> *SERIOUSLY FOR $25 DOLLARS YOU CANT GO WRONG
> *


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey i just noticed your sig...... u sell the LTD?????


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

the insurance took it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 15 2008, 03:33 PM~11610537
> *the insurance took it
> *


what happen? you wreck it?


----------



## 72Pimpala (May 18, 2008)

Can someone hit me up on how much a 72 would cost? Can you send me a message or email with price and pics?

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 06:56 PM~11610733
> *what happen? you wreck it?
> *


some guy ran a red light and smashed the right side of the car :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 02:03 PM~11599937
> *SERIOUSLY FOR $25 DOLLARS YOU CANT GO WRONG
> *


Holy shit, I wonder if her son knew

So you junk the LTD?!! :tears: :tears: That was a sharp ride


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 16 2008, 10:25 AM~11615736
> *Holy shit, I wonder if her son knew
> 
> So you junk the LTD?!! :tears:  :tears: That was a sharp ride
> *


i took the tru spokes off chain steering wheel color bar ect i think its going on auction or to the wrecking yard


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 16 2008, 04:16 PM~11620326
> *i took the tru spokes off chain steering wheel color bar ect i think its going on auction or to the wrecking yard
> *


 :angel: :tears:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 14 2008, 04:59 PM~11599915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA to the $25 bargain, & the labor put to all 'em :thumbsup: ; I'm puttin all 25 kits in my room aside tonight so I can get busy on my '76 glasshouse!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 11:21 PM~9546597
> *the 65 impala chassis is the ideal donor.... it will fit all from 65-76 resin, promo, or original kit and has the inner fenderwells attached to the chassis.... 70 impala fits too
> 
> this old topic was totally worth the bump
> *


Homie, you just made my day with that one!!!   

Here's what I have to work with...


































I need to quit bullsh!ttin' and put in some work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 9 2009, 06:00 PM~15029826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tonioseven, If you don't have the time to build'em, send 'em to me! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

anyone know who make 74 models?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

74 impala-not made. 74 caprice, you can get as an MPC kit or a promo. pretty easy to find on ebay, i have 2.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 9 2009, 09:13 PM~15031080
> *74 impala-not made. 74 caprice, you can get as an MPC kit or a promo. pretty easy to find on ebay, i have 2.
> *


well damn homie dont be stingy send 1 my way! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t any new builds


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:cheesy: Bad ass topic i need to buy one of those 76 models off somebody :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

can sumone post my orange glasshouse from any of the shows tks :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 9 2009, 05:31 PM~15030634
> *anyone know who make 74 models?
> *


yea i have four 74's MPC made the models and the promo's
You might come up on a 74 promo for as low as 35.00 near mint but in my opinion
a mint 74 is worth 70 to 120.00 because of it's age, beauty, and rare status.
a 75 should be 70 to 100 and a 76 should be 40 to 70 because of the amt re-issue.
(funny thing) I scored on a raunchy old caprice duo last month.
(a 74 and a 73) they are in poor shape.,..they will need a brake bath and the works
but the tail light's on the 74 are the most detailed lights I've ever seen on that year Glasshouse? promo or other wise! Now about 72's and 73,s I have seen them as high as 150.00 (impala promo 72 just closed on ebay in aug for 150)
but a 73 caprice can be found for 30 to what ever they get if there is no researve?
I dont think they get more than 150? HEY i WANT SOME MORE 65 IMPALA'S ? 
IT's TIME i TRY A GLASSHOUSE POSSER! i HAVE A MONTE-CARLO I DONT WANT
70 OR 71?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15466047
> *yea i have four 74's MPC made the models and the promo's
> You might come up on a 74 promo for as low as 35.00 near mint but in my opinion
> a mint 74 is worth 70 to 120.00 because of it's age, beauty, and rare status.
> ...


ill take that 71 monte :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2009, 11:19 PM~15466108
> *ill take that 71 monte  :biggrin:
> *


(I know I am gonna pay for this) but BIgDogg, what wont you take?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 25 2009, 10:49 PM~15466271
> *(I know I am gonna pay for this) but BIgDogg, what wont you take?
> *


 ok i wont take any onions on my burger i wont take any non brand name shoes i wont take any cheap models i wont take any food from any resturant. but i will take one of ur 74 caprices :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Naw I am not mad at ya.. i just clownin  yea someboy hit me up
I foregot already but I have not got a reply to my reply to him>
but i just inspected the box..it;s complete minus pumps and batteries
that i took a while ago but it still has that funny kind of battery rack for a 
set up...and chrome upper and lowers.... and all these funky wanna be 
hydro stroke's all different lenght's and chrome...skirt's are there..
I will take a 65 for it..or one of those caprice's that everybody is so excited about. 
the four door...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 25 2009, 09:17 PM~15466378
> *Naw I am not mad at ya.. i just clownin   yea someboy hit me up
> I foregot already but I have not got a reply to my reply to him>
> but i just inspected the box..it;s complete minus pumps and batteries
> ...


sounds like u got the *70* monte


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 26 2009, 12:06 AM~15466332
> *ok i wont take any onions on my burger i wont take any non brand name shoes i wont take any cheap models i wont take any food from any resturant. but i will take one of ur 74 caprices  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 i dont want the word onion mentioned near the grill when my burger 
is cooking! okay? I feal you on that Bigdogg! i was hoping it was the monte you were talking about about? but evan my worst 74 caprice is in pretty good shape.
so what ever low price I stated a non mint caprice of that year should be worth?
is prabably what i would want...Now your a Upper levell builder!
so i would not want to insult you by offering to give it a bath and restore it for you?
for a fee of course! but shit let me know what you think? maybe you have some 
thing I could use? there is a guy who I want skirts from. hand make! but because of my loss of income this month i cant give his work a try!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay i read back,,once i say the 74 is in poor shape...
then latey while trying to pump it I say it's pretty good....
(Not cool Markie, dont entend to perpatrate) I check myself!
naw the worst 74 I have is not to bad, but totally in need of a bath.
she is all intact no brake's or cracks..window's mayby a 5 to a 7?
with i would pay 30 to 40 for another one again...but with bath and paint
and chrome that not to dull....she's back everybit at 70 to 100 status...
that's Glasshouse economics 187!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 26 2009, 12:25 AM~15466416
> *sounds like u got the 70 monte
> *


 Yea what gave it away? the funky stroke's? I cant get pass see a car lay
in the back, while pulling a three wheel in the front? i would fire someone
for a pose like that!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 25 2009, 09:17 PM~15466378
> *Naw I am not mad at ya.. i just clownin   yea someboy hit me up
> I foregot already but I have not got a reply to my reply to him>
> but i just inspected the box..it;s complete minus pumps and batteries
> ...


well the original 71 kits had none of these parts..... except the skirts.... and i think they were molded as part of the body


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea they have good line's..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 26 2009, 12:27 AM~15466629
> *
> yea they have good line's..
> *


 :biggrin: i'll take this one


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11613150
> *some guy ran a red light and smashed the right side of the car :angry:
> *


oh wells...it was a ford anyways  jp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

I Like It With The Rims ALot Better


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Looks way better on those 13s Way better


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I GOT THESE 75 CAPRICES FOR SALE IM TAKING OFFERS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15517751
> *I GOT THESE 75 CAPRICES FOR SALE IM TAKING OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck!!!! Those are some sweet ass builds!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2009, 10:15 PM~15475795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats ugly :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 15 2009, 04:11 PM~15671394
> *thats ugly :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## TRUESTYLE (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 26 2005, 12:34 AM~3694938
> *In or out of their boxes....? :biggrin:
> *


if u have any in the box and not painted or put together if u want 2 sell give me a price bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

G-House pretty much done....
(just need a few minor stuff)


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

so nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 20 2010, 11:14 AM~16670213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming from u, im real appreciated :cheesy: thanx


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 20 2010, 11:53 AM~16669756
> *G-House pretty much done....
> (just need a few minor stuff)
> 
> ...





BAD ASS BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 21 2010, 08:25 AM~16677010
> *BAD ASS BRO!!! :thumbsup:
> *



thanx alot Darren


----------

